
Can I see your body of work? - joeyespo
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2012/02/can-i-see-your-body-of-work.html
======
thesash
Simple advice, but important. The resume is an important piece simply for
consideration, but beyond that, I'm much more interested in a candidate with
less impressive education or experience and a stellar portfolio of projects.

